# ابحث عن كتاب هام لمن يعمل بالحريق



## محمد ايتا (27 نوفمبر 2012)

صوره من الكتاب 


book.rar


----------



## aati badri (27 نوفمبر 2012)

صورة 3 ميغابايت ؟
لم استطع التحميل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> صورة 3 ميغابايت ؟
> لم استطع التحميل


يا ريس الكتاب هو
patterson fire pumps


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شوف هنا يالحبيب

Patterson Fire Pump Brochure pdf free ebook download from www.tppump.com


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Free patterson fire pump pdf Download - Patterson fire pump pdf for Windows


----------



## yousefegyp (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم لله خيرا لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohamedanees (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اخى العزيز هذه دوره فى اعمال اطفاء الحريق .... كويس جدا
...ولو احتجت الثوابت المستخدمه فى مجال الحريق .. قشر انت بس 
دوره فى اعمال اطفاء الحريق.pdf


----------



## اسلاماسلام (22 فبراير 2015)

لللرفع


----------

